# nouveaux ipods...



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Apple a annoncé un nouvel ipod. 

iPod fléa, le plus petit mp3 du monde. En plusieurs couleurs.

http://www.kamazutra.be/ipod/


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mars 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=124867&highlight=flea

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=104388&highlight=flea


----------



## HRych-man (20 Mars 2006)

déja bu   (sur IG aussi)http://forums.igen.fr/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77898


----------



## NightWalker (20 Mars 2006)

Sinon à gagner en ce moment sur Nostalgie..





Désolé pour la taille mais c'est un lien directe sur le site de Nostalgie...


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Sinon à gagner en ce moment sur Nostalgie..
> 
> 
> Désolé pour la taille mais c'est un lien directe sur le site de Nostalgie...



Je voulais faire l'annonce :hein: :hein: :hein: 
:love: 
On a un autre point commun


----------



## lamidenis (20 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais faire l'annonce :hein: :hein: :hein:
> :love:
> On a un autre point commun



Personne n'a une photo de face ?


----------



## NightWalker (20 Mars 2006)

Tu te demandes c'est un iPod de quelle génération ??? moi si en tout cas 

Ça a l'air d'être un iPod vidéo 30GB


----------



## lamidenis (20 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tu te demandes c'est un iPod de quelle génération ??? moi si en tout cas
> 
> Ça a l'air d'être un iPod vidéo 30GB



Le remplaçant imminent du 30 Go actuel (?)


----------



## HRych-man (20 Mars 2006)

déja bu aussi   http://forums.igen.fr/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=78467

par contre vous ne conaissez pas la couleur??moi je l'imagine noir et jaune


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Mars 2006)

HRych-man a dit:
			
		

> déja bu aussi   http://forums.igen.fr/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=78467
> 
> par contre vous ne conaissez pas la couleur??moi je l'imagine noir et jaune



black and white


----------



## lamidenis (20 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> black and white



invincible


----------



## NightWalker (20 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> black and white


+1


----------



## NightWalker (20 Mars 2006)

HRych-man a dit:
			
		

> déja bu aussi   http://forums.igen.fr/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=78467


ouémé je n'y suis pas souvent moé....


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Mars 2006)

les modos se mettent au flood et au langage SMS ...  
On aura tout vu :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tu te demandes c'est un iPod de quelle génération ??? moi si en tout cas
> 
> Ça a l'air d'être un iPod vidéo 30GB



Ils auraient dû le faire avec un iPod Nano. Michael Jackson aime bien ce qui est petit et qu'on peut garder avec soi dans son lit.


----------



## Imaginus (21 Mars 2006)

Mauvaise langue ! 

Oh tiens y'a les films Bambi ou Peter Pan en sus sur l'ipod ?


----------



## cookie (21 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Mauvaise langue !
> 
> Oh tiens y'a les films Bambi ou Peter Pan en sus sur l'ipod ?


----------



## jojoleretour (21 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> les modos se mettent au flood et au langage SMS ...
> On aura tout vu :rateau:




Pas encore il manque notre Benjamin national  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore il manque notre Benjamin national  :rateau:


Ne pas confondre les rouges et les verts... c'est pas pareil.


----------



## jphg (5 Avril 2006)

mention en bas de page :"Attention ce produit n'est pas de marque Apple Ipod Nano"
hihihi


----------



## duracel (5 Avril 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> mention en bas de page :"Attention ce produit n'est pas de marque Apple Ipod Nano"
> hihihi


 
Si il y cette mention, ce n'est pas une contrefaçon, mais une imitation.


----------



## techman (5 Avril 2006)

a quand l ipod tactile!!:hein:


----------



## NightWalker (6 Avril 2006)

techman a dit:
			
		

> a quand l ipod tactile!!:hein:


iPod video TouchScreen


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> iPod video TouchScreen



C'est ça que je veux en version 80 Go. (ou plus!)


----------



## NightWalker (6 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça que je veux en version 80 Go. (ou plus!)


Ah non hein... ce n'est pas le moment de sortir ce genre de gadget maintenant... je risque de carboniser ma carte maintenant. Or pour cet été j'en aurais grandement besoin   

Allez à la rentrée pour les fêtes...


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Sinon à gagner en ce moment sur Nostalgie..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




un pas de plus pour la compréhension du supplice de l'iPod... les nioubes du bar vont être soulagés !  

ou pas !


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (6 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça que je veux en version 80 Go. (ou plus!)


Moi j'veux la journaliste! En version grandeux nature! et 80 Go de mémoire!


----------



## lamidenis (10 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça que je veux en version 80 Go. (ou plus!)



Moi aussi ! Et avant l'été !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'veux la journaliste! En version grandeux nature! et 80 Go de mémoire!



Il faut dire qu'elle a des "arguments" la madame.


----------



## Truman.C (11 Avril 2006)

Ca a l'air sérieux ce truc...

http://fr.gizmodo.com/2006/04/10/bientot_un_nano_5_ou_10_go.html


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Avril 2006)

Truman.C a dit:
			
		

> Ca a l'air sérieux ce truc...
> 
> http://fr.gizmodo.com/2006/04/10/bientot_un_nano_5_ou_10_go.html



oui oui très sérieux


----------



## Truman.C (11 Avril 2006)

Enfin, je n'ai fait que lire l'article et ça vient d'un site qui est plutot sérieux.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2006)

Truman.C a dit:
			
		

> Ca a l'air sérieux ce truc...
> 
> http://fr.gizmodo.com/2006/04/10/bientot_un_nano_5_ou_10_go.html



Disons qu'au minimum, c'est une évolution probable des iPod nano. Mais ce n'est pas franchement un scoop.


----------



## electricpolaris (11 Avril 2006)

D'ailleurs une question, comment on fait pour supprimer une chanson sur l'ipod, on est absolument obligé de passer par itunes?
(ça a l'air bête comme question mais enfin! :/)


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Avril 2006)

electricpolaris a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs une question, comment on fait pour supprimer une chanson sur l'ipod, on est absolument obligé de passer par itunes?
> (ça a l'air bête comme question mais enfin! :/)



yep ...


----------



## electricpolaris (12 Avril 2006)

quoi non pas moyen?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Avril 2006)

Non, pas moyen.

igen.fr


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

Comme Foguenne, je veux vraiment passer aux 80 Go : je passe mon temps a devoir faire des choix corneliens pour effacer des albums de ma playlists (ou les deselectionner si vraiment je peux pas m'en passer )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Comme Foguenne, je veux vraiment passer aux 80 Go : je passe mon temps a devoir faire des choix corneliens pour effacer des albums de ma playlists (ou les deselectionner si vraiment je peux pas m'en passer )


Et pourquoi pas 25 teraoctets? 
J'ai déjà du mal pour naviguer dans mon iPod de 10Go, alors 80...


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2006)

Bin je pense qu'une nouvelle interface un brin améliorée serait sympa. J'ai 125 GB (et ça ne fait qu'augmenter  ) de musique donc je veux bien un iPod avec 80 GB et une bonne interface [dans deux-trois ans, avec des disques de 200 GB, je serais à l'aise  ]


----------



## Paski.pne (22 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Bin je pense qu'une nouvelle interface un brin améliorée serait sympa. J'ai 125 GB (et ça ne fait qu'augmenter  ) de musique donc je veux bien un iPod avec 80 GB et une bonne interface [dans deux-trois ans, avec des disques de 200 GB, je serais à l'aise  ]


125 Go !!!!  Et même pas du Dvorak dans le lot !!! Quel manque de goût !  (Ahhh, ces fans de la Star Ac. )




 :rateau:


----------



## bompi (22 Avril 2006)

Dans la catégorie Europe Centrale, je préfère Béla Bartók, Bohuslav Martin[SIZE=-1]*&#367;*, Karol Szimanowski, [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Witold Lutos&#322;awski, Leos Janacek, Gustav Mahler (il est né en Bohême  ), Ferenc Liszt (né en Hongrie), George Enescu, [/SIZE]György Kurtág, György [SIZE=-1]Ligeti et d'autres, bien entendu ... 
Pour être tout à fait honnête, j'ai eu un jour une version d'une grande intensité de la Symphonie du Nouveau-Monde, dirigée par Ferenc Fricsay [DG-Dokumente], version que j'ai perdue. Elle était bien moins ampoulée et ronflante qu'à l'accoutumée, tendue comme un arc électrique de bout en bout. C'est là que l'on peut se rendre compte du talent d'un chef et de son orchestre (surtout pour un béotien dans mon genre en ces matières).
Très exactement, c'est 138 GB (soit 27000 titres et 2100 albums). Reste que tant que l'iTMS est ouvert en France, ça va croître, c't'affaire 

 [/SIZE]


----------



## Paski.pne (22 Avril 2006)

Dans ta liste je garde : Mahler, Bartok et Ligeti  (les autres, connais pas trop ou bien ne connais pas du tout )
Pour Dvorak et la symphonie du Nouveau Monde, moi, c'est Karel Ancerl et le Czech Philharmonic Orchesta (ed. Supraphon)  

Mais bon, tout ça sur un Shuffle (rangé dans le blouson), écouteurs sous le casque et à un niveau sonore permettant l'audition des événements routiers qui m'entourent, c'est pas top :rateau:

"On the road again" et "Born to be wild" sont plus appropriés  

Je fais quand même petit bras avec mes 18,5 Go de zic :rose:
Vu comment je ménage mon iPod, qu'Apple continue à en faire des sans écran, ça m'arrange. Vive le Shuffle !!!


----------



## bompi (22 Avril 2006)

Ce qui me fait un peu enrager c'est que, au cours du temps, j'ai revendu environ 600 disques, grosso modo mi-classique, mi-pop/techno, à une époque où je ne connaissais pas le MP3 ... Dur. Il y avait de véritables pépites (musique scandinave, musique balte etc.) et tout ça est perdu. Par exemple les très beaux concertos de Szimanowski.

Mais est-ce vraiment prudent d'écouter  de la musique sous le casque, _on the lost highway_ ? Sur mon scooter, je préfère ne pas m'y risquer ...


----------



## moPod (22 Avril 2006)

Enfin bon, j'aimerais bien que ma bibliothèque ne cesse de croitre mais avec mes pauvres 80 Go de disque dur...seuls mes 12 000 photos et mes 5000 titres et clips rentrent...
125 Go...déjà qu'a 25, j'ai 75% d'inécoutés...alors 125...



moPod+


----------



## moPod (22 Avril 2006)

Enfin bon, précision, j'ai quand même l'essentiel...: la 7° symphonie de Beethoven par Carlos Kleiber...
C'est la plus mieux celle la 

moPod+


----------



## HmJ (22 Avril 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bon, j'aimerais bien que ma bibliothèque ne cesse de croitre mais avec mes pauvres 80 Go de disque dur...seuls mes 12 000 photos et mes 5000 titres et clips rentrent...
> 125 Go...déjà qu'a 25, j'ai 75% d'inécoutés...alors 125...
> 
> 
> ...



Ben oui, je comprends que certains nagent avec 20 Go de musique, mais quand on commence a encoder en 192 mini, sans parler de mettre des clips ou des photos, ca prends vite beaucoup de place. D'ailleurs mes CD classique sont encodes en 192, j'aurais du faire mieux mais... pas de place. Les symphonies de Beethoven par Klemperer ? 900 Mo ! Chaque opera tourne autour de 200 Mo. Ca va tres vite.

Et pour ceux qui n'arrivent pas a naviguer, a moins d'avoir a le faire toutes les 2 minutes, je trouve cet iPod (5G) vraiment genial : on tourne la roue, ou a l'impression que ca va prendre 5 min pour y arriver, et non il y a un facteur accelerateur qui permet de faire tout ca en moins de 10 secondes. J'A-D-O-R-E


----------



## bompi (22 Avril 2006)

Oui mais le facteur accélérateur sur un 40 GB commence à être un peu _tricky_ pour mes gros doigts


----------



## Paski.pne (22 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais le facteur accélérateur sur un 40 GB commence à être un peu _tricky_ pour mes gros doigts


C'est là, je trouve, que le couple iPod/iTunes s'avère intéressant avec sa capacité de constituer des listes (intelligentes ou non) afin d'optimiser la navigation dans un tel volume de musique. C'est certainement l'un des facteur du succès de l'iPod.




			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Mais est-ce vraiment prudent d'écouter  de la musique sous le casque, _on the lost highway_ ? Sur mon scooter, je préfère ne pas m'y risquer ...


C'est là qu'est le dilemme, écouter vraiment la musique ou bien continuer à entendre ce qui se passe sur la route. Je fais le choix de la sécurité, la musique est à un faible niveau sonore afin de ne pas polluer mon audition, elle ne fait que m'accompagner et j'ai bien souvent du mal à l'entendre (le pire étant quand les voitures à côté passent de la zic fenêtres ouvertes, je l'entends mieux que celle sous mon casque ). Et parfois la concentration sur la route est telle qu'on ne l'entend plus. C'est pour cela que je ne mets pas de classique sur le Shuffle, cela n'aurait aucun intérêt.


----------

